
TP-Link jumps aboard the mesh WiFi bandwagon - tomjacu48
https://www.engadget.com/2017/04/12/tp-link-deco-m5-mesh-wifi-network-system/?sr_source=Twitter
======
mtgx
> _With built-in antivirus and malware protection powered by Trend Micro_ ,
> Deco M5 provides a truly secure whole-home Wi-Fi system.*

Let's hope that doesn't mean another Superfish.

